# Goodbye 510 shoes, 510 impact Pro no longer being made, which shoe now??



## italywimp (Feb 17, 2006)

I just called Addidas who now owns 510 and they confirmed that they did not get enough sales to do another run of Impact PRO or VXi shoes. They confirmed they will not be producing this shoe anymore. 

This was the only shoe that worked for me and it is now a thing of the past. From what I understand it is the most popular in the 510 line, so why they woudl stop making them tells me that possibly 510 may be done. 

Any thoughts on any other shoes that would be similar to the impact PRO or Vxi?

I do not like the freeride or any other 510 as the impacts were the only shoe with the right sole for grip on flat pedals. 

I hate Specialized as a company but there 2FO Flat 2.0 Mountain Bike Shoes look like they could work. Any thoughts


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

I've been on the 2FO for the past 1 1/2 years and have been happy with the fit and the grip was plenty good with Spank Oozys/Oneup pedals. I wear size 11 new Balance and had to size up 2 sizes to 12.25(weird sizing) easy to reposition your foot when needed.

I wanted to try 510 and just received the Freerider Pros in the mail today size 12 and the fit is great(similar to the 2FO's as far as roomy and not too narrow or tight. Also run small. Both shoes have the honeycomb type pattern. I will be able to compare the 2 after my first ride tomorrow.

I tried on 510 contacts same size and fit was super tight and awful. Completely different fit between the 2 510's. The contact lacing was spread way to wide and squeezed my foot too much.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Well there are a few new guys like the Adidas Terrex Trail SL or Afton Keegan. Then there is stuff like Giro, Spesh or Pearl Izumis new flats. Couple options out there if you look but agree that I loved my VXi other than they were so damn clunky. Never really seemed like a trail shoe to me, more gravity oriented.


----------



## CO Chris (Jul 8, 2011)

The Five Ten Impact, Freeride, Freerider Pro all use the Stealth S1 sole, so the grip should be identical. The uppers are what differs. The Impact and VXi are gravity oriented and more beefy. I currently use the Impact High for DH and the Freerider Pro for trail. Contacts have a softer sole which I dug holes in after 5 hours of riding. Sucks that they are discontinuing the Impacts.


----------



## Grassington (Jun 24, 2017)

Gave me a right fright there, *italywimp*, I thought you were talking about my favourite flats shoe, but a quick check reveals that it's the Freerider Pro I'm thinking of. So... how about the Freerider Pro then? I bought some of these last summer and I was so impressed with them that I couldn't face switching to my wet-weather-spec Freerider Elements when winter came so I just carried on wearing the Pros, albeit with Sealskinz waterproof socks. I have abused them horribly all winter and they're still in excellent condition. They did get a good hosing inside and out after every muddy ride, and a run through the washing machine to celebrate the arrival of spring so they did at least have some post-mud care.

The Freerider Pros have a toughened toe section and padded uppers, if that helps. I had a weird footstrike a couple of weeks ago where I managed to graunch my foot/pedal along the underside of a park bench. Hurt like hell and I thought I must have at least fractured a couple of those little foot bones, but I reckon the toe box and uppers padding saved me and I got away with bruising. Something (prolly a metal bracket) slashed through the laces, but the only damage to the shoe itself was a couple of tiny nicks.


----------



## lemke (Feb 13, 2015)

Pinkbike just did a review of the 510 Impact Pros 2 weeks ago... is the revamped version not the same? https://www.pinkbike.com/news/five-ten-impact-pro-shoes-review.html


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

lemke said:


> Pinkbike just did a review of the 510 Impact Pros 2 weeks ago... is the revamped version not the same? https://www.pinkbike.com/news/five-ten-impact-pro-shoes-review.html


I'm quite concerned too! I use Impact highs due to a week ankle and they are awesome, love the protection. I hope they are not discontinued but I can tell you, they are hard to find in size 10.5 US.


----------



## italywimp (Feb 17, 2006)

that may be so, but if you look anywhere online the only size available is a 7 and they confirmed on the phone that no more are in production. No idea why they would write up a model that is being phased out.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

...


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

italywimp said:


> ....tells me that possibly 510 may be done.


That's crazy talk. 5.10 is the most popular shoe brand in mountain biking. They are not going out of business anytime soon.

One specific model on the other hand sure they may kill that if sales aren't what they need them to be.


----------



## scycllerist (Jul 31, 2017)

Does anyone have a steel toe shoe recommendation? I regularly hit my foot on rocks and stumps.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

scycllerist said:


> Does anyone have a steel toe shoe recommendation? I regularly hit my foot on rocks and stumps.


Steel toe? You'd pretty mush have to go to a work wear store and see what steel toed footwear you could bike in.

OTOH these shoes are super burly. I've hit lots of stuff with them and they shrug it off.

Five Ten Impact Low MTB Shoes 2018 | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## lemke (Feb 13, 2015)

Merrell makes shoes with a reinforced nylon toe.


----------



## italywimp (Feb 17, 2006)

Guy.Ford said:


> Try Chain Reaction Cycles
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


if you look on there website there are only kids sizes available. I just called Addidas again and again they confirmed no future production of Impact PRO shoes. Bummer.


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

You must be confused; the Freeriders are by far the most popular 5.10 shoe, probably by a ratio of 10:1 or more. I would say 3/4 of the mtb riders I see who are using flat pedals are using 5.10 Freeriders.


----------



## Austin-nc (Apr 18, 2018)

Ive been using the Adidas Terrex Trail cross sl for about 3 months and they still feel new except the dirt all over them. Grip is great and comfortable and they have strong toe box and heel. Look not like skate shoes which is a plus for me. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

...


----------



## italywimp (Feb 17, 2006)

Guy.Ford said:


> What are you talking about Five Ten Impact Pro MTB Shoes 2018 | Chain Reaction Cycles
> 
> EU46 is in stock and a men's 12, other sizes and styles in stock too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Wow , thanks Guy, you have found the only place anywhere they have them left in stock. $160 is steep, but should last me until they figure it out with Addidas. thanks so much i looked everywhere, and you found em.


----------



## jasonryen (Mar 27, 2018)

I just got a pair of impact pro's from adidas' website. First pair of legit shoes, love em!


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

...


----------



## chadbrochills (Aug 9, 2018)

Never tried 5.10s but am currently wearing a pair of Giro Jackets (v1) that I got on sale at Jenson USA for like $45. They're super comfortable and I'm pretty picky when it comes to shoes. Been riding in them for close to 2mo now and I'm happy with them.


----------

